# Poppy has had her first clip



## karenann1964 (Jul 1, 2011)

I have just had poppy clipped for the first time my reaction was 

I had booked Poppy and my son in for a photo shoot after xmas but have put it back to Feb to give Poppy's coat time to grow back, I do prefer her with her fur a bit longer on her head.

I have posted the before and after pics on to compare.

Before


















After


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Its a light trim .. and to be honest as Poppys coat develops you will want it keep it neater and a little shorter as her matts will start to appear thick and fast ... she looks so cute and I do like to see Cockapoos eyes ... she is delightful   have a great xmas with her ...


----------



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

I think she looks gorgeous clipped- they haven't been too harsh- how did she find being clipped?

xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I think she looks lovely!


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

She looks lovely. She doesn't look like she's been clipped to be honest, just a light trim.


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

I think she looks absolutely gorgeous - if it was me I would still have the photo done x


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh she looks lovely!!!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I think you must have gotten used to her shaggy look! I'm sure the first trim Vincent has I will be shocked.
I think she looks beautiful, you should definately have the photo shoot


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She looks beautiful! Merry Christmas!


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

I think she looks gorgeous! You can see her lovely face better. Benji went to the groomers today. He went for paws and face trim and claws cut and ended up with an all over trim. I'll post some pictures later.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh she looks gorgeous, just takes a bit of time to get used to change


----------



## karenann1964 (Jul 1, 2011)

looby said:


> I think she looks gorgeous clipped- they haven't been too harsh- how did she find being clipped?
> 
> xx


awww thanks guys for all your kind comments, I know it'll just take a little time to get used to it but I do love the shaggy look she had.

The groomer said she was very good, the clippers were no problem she just didn't like the dryer to begin with, even though I use the hair dryer on her at home it is a different kind of dryer at the groomers. At least next time I can tell the groomer what i liked and didn't like about her first cut. Overhaul I think she did a very good job I just wish she had left the pineapple on Poppy's head as my OH describes it. lol.


----------



## Scully47 (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow she looks lovely and it's so nice to see her lovely face


----------

